
An Ode to Excel - stephsmithio
https://blog.stephsmith.io/history-of-excel/
======
stephsmithio
I strangely found myself spending my weekend writing something spanning a love
letter and evaluation behind Excel's unparalleled success over 3 decades. I'm
not entirely sure why I chose to spend my time doing this, but I think its
story provides a lot to learn from.

In the age of the overnight unicorn, how does Excel still manage market
dominance? IMO it was through making something completely inaccessible
(analytics) available to the masses.

What do you think the "next Excel" might be?

